

Blade Runner kills his GF - tzaman
http://sports.yahoo.com/news/olympics---blade-runner--oscar-pistorius-allegedly-kills-girlfriend-in-shooting-073309639.html

======
fractious
_Allegedly_

------
helloamar
After crossing so many hurdles in his life, this is the sad part

